# joint supplement-sound ok to you?



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a human joint supplement i bought for my mom because she always complains about her joints hurting. However, she refuses to take it-go figure. Im researching and comparing against other supplements, but additional help would be valued. If anyone knows if any of these ingredients are harmful to dogs it would be great. microcrystalline cellulose (Ive seen that in a dog supplement) crospovidone, povidone, croscarmellose sodium, titanium dioxide, dextrose, stearic acid, sillicon dioxide, hypromellose, magnesium stearate, polyethylene glycol, sodium carboxymethylcellulose, sodium citrate, light mineral oil, polysorbate 80, dextrin shrimp crab and crayfish. one pill contains(I would give 1 every other day as just a little extra help for his growing bones-I dont believe in supplementing every day.) 20 mg vit c, 1 mg maganese, 500mg glucosamine, 400 mg chondroitin, 1 mg boron


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't know about the ingredients, but this is for human consumption. Dog metabolism is of course veryy different. Maybe ratio of ingredients too low or too much for a dog, even though ingredients aren't toxic. I wouldn't give my dog. This is just me. GL


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't give it to a dog/ let alone a puppy.

But then I am of the belief that a lot of Americans over suppliment their animals. Why give a dog (or any other animal) something that they don't NEED?


----------



## hannibalGSD (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for the replies. I worry about my puppies hips and I have experienced firsthand great benefits from this supplement with horses and myself. Ill bring this in to show my vet and will let you guys know what he says







Im going to see him next weekend.


----------

